# Fuji X100s Project



## red24amos (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Here is my new photography project with Kickstarter. Any support would be greatly appreciated.

Four by Lucca Nazario ? Kickstarter



Lucca Nazario Photography


----------

